# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Poll: Thomas Massie 32%, Webb-Edginton 22%, Moore 16%, not sure 21%

## Gage

First scientific poll of the CD-4 race has been released, and Thomas Massie leads with 10 points. (Though it is apparently an internal poll.)

http://images.politico.com/global/20...4-24-2012.html

----------


## Sola_Fide

BOOM!






> KENTUCKY HOUSE – INTERNAL POLL PUTS MASSIE UP 10 FOR OPEN SEAT: Geoff Davis endorsed Alecia Webb-Edgington yesterday in the Republican primary for the House seat he is giving up, along with former Sen. Jim Bunning. Now her leading opponent, Thomas Massie, is releasing an internal poll conducted last week that shows him leading her 32 to 22, with Gary Moore pulling 17 percent. Massie will continue to frame himself ahead of the May 22 primary as a Tea Party Outsider challenging the Establishment generally and an Insider specifically. Massie’s pollster is Fritz Wenzel of Wenzel Strategies, who has polled for Ron Paul’s presidential campaign and Rand Paul’s Senate bid. Here’s his one-page memo: http://bit.ly/IkAoSD.
> 
> Massie’s ad team, which worked for Rand in the 2010 primary and general, produced a 30-second spot that actually starts with Davis saying nice things about Massie. It aired during the NCAA semifinal and title games in the Cincinnati media market, which accounts for close to 65 percent of turnout. Watch: http://bit.ly/INxzel. Local TV story about David endorsing Webb-Edgington: http://bit.ly/JAK5RY.

----------


## Adrock

Woot! Explains the lame attacks on Massie. Front runner!

----------


## Drex

Good jobs guys for your work in KY

----------


## Cowlesy

Massie needs donations to get in the door.  He's going to be another Rand Paul except on the house side in a likely comfortable (R) seat.

----------


## Massachusetts

Will be making a celebration donation later today!

----------


## Cowlesy

> Will be making a celebration donation later today!


Outstanding!!!  +REP

----------


## TNforPaul45

He's catchin' on!

----------


## Austin

I'm doubling my donation for the moneybomb.. Massie could easily hold this seat for 10 years and do a lot of good for this country.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Triple it! Still, it's not Ky. Derby yet and Moore is sitting on a mountain of cash he's about to spend. Alecia oddly enough used two big endorsements in the same day before Debry. This faaaaaaaaar from over.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Triple it! Still, it's not Ky. Derby yet and Moore is sitting on a mountain of cash he's about to spend. Alecia oddly enough used two big endorsements in the same day before Debry. This faaaaaaaaar from over.


I think you're right to be wary of Moore going down the stretch.  Alecia is fumbling.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I'm doubling my donation for the moneybomb.. Massie could easily hold this seat for 10 years and do a lot of good for this country.


Whoever wins will hold this seat until they want to leave it, just like Davis did.  This is about as safe a Republican district as you can get in the Midwest/south.  

*This is one of the most important races in the country.* This could be a MAJOR victory for the liberty movement for many years to come...you are definitely right.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Excellent. But expect this gap to close with the establishment pulling all the stops. Moneybomb on Thursday needs to be big.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This is a vitally important seat for the Liberty movement to win.  Keep spreading the money bomb every where and double up those donations.

----------


## randomname

BOOYAH

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Woo!!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> In the poll of 801 likely Republican voters, Massie leads the race by 10 points over state Rep. Alecia Webb-Edgington, who takes second. The survey done by Wenzel Strategies has Massie with 32 percent, Webb-Edgington with 22 percent and Boone County Judge-Executive Gary Moore third with 17 percent. The remaining four candidates each had less than 5 percent support; 21 percent of the respondents said they were “Not sure”.
> 
> The survey was conducted April 19-20; the margin of error is +/- 3.43 percentage points. The Kentucky primary is May 22.
> 
> Massie is popular among Tea Party members and is closely linked to Rand and Ron Paul. Texas congressman and presidential candidate Ron Paul sent a campaign fund-raising letter to Fourth District voters earlier this month, expressing his support for Massie. Kentucky U.S. Sen. Rand Paul reportedly was unhappy that Webb-Edgington recently received endorsements from former U.S. Sen. Jim Bunning and current Fourth Dist. U.S. Rep. Geoff Davis.
> 
> Rand Paul’s chief of staff, Doug Stafford, told The Associated Press on Tuesday ”Sen. Paul had decided to stay neutral in the primary in order to keep the playing field level for all the candidates. But with others seeking to influence the race, Sen. Paul is now reconsidering his decision.”
> 
> Aside from Bunning and Davis, Webb-Edgington has received endorsements from 20 prominent state Republicans, including former GOP party chairmen Bob Gable and John McCarthy, former Kenton Judge-Executives Clyde Middleton and Dick Murgatroyd and former state senator Dick Roeding.
> ...


http://www.nkyspot.com/2012/04/24/ma...s-him-in-lead/

----------


## JebSanderson

> Massie needs donations to get in the door.  He's going to be another Rand Paul except on the house side in a likely comfortable (R) seat.


So he can be a career congressman 

Just kidding! Everyone should donate to his campaign (after they donate to Ron Paul and Glen Bradley's campaigns as well, of course!)

----------


## Shotdown1027

It's impressive how far we've come. Kentucky is starting to look like a hot-spot for our people. If Massie wins we'll have a solid base and home-state for liberty. 

Mike Lee, Justin Amash, Raul Labrador, and Rand Paul already--with a lot of legit liberty candidates in 2012 knocking on the door.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It's impressive how far we've come. Kentucky is starting to look like a hot-spot for our people. If Massie wins we'll have a solid base and home-state for liberty. 
> 
> Mike Lee, Justin Amash, Raul Labrador, and Rand Paul already--with a lot of legit liberty candidates in 2012 knocking on the door.


Well, a hotspot I don't know yet.  But I credit Rand for bringing some of these liberty issues into the mainstream of Kentucky GOP politics.  Rand made it "okay" to be a Republican and be against the Patriot Act.  Rand made it acceptable for fiscal/constitutional conservatives to start questioning the wars.    My 2 cents...

----------


## JebSanderson

> It's impressive how far we've come. Kentucky is starting to look like a hot-spot for our people. If Massie wins we'll have a solid base and home-state for liberty. 
> 
> Mike Lee, Justin Amash, Raul Labrador, and Rand Paul already--with a lot of legit liberty candidates in 2012 knocking on the door.


Walter Jones as well. And there are a dozen or so other GOP congressmen who aren't all that bad. Same with Lee and Demint in the Senate.

----------


## clint4liberty

We need GOTV for the Thomas Massie campaign.  Our goal must to reach out to the 21% that have no opinion/undecided voters.  Yes, I am ready to donate to the money bomb,

----------


## Slutter McGee

I am giving 400 to Thomas for the money bomb. He is getting the money regardless. But I am going to start a thread in the Grassroots forums claiming I wont give any of it unless I get matching donations.  

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

We need this one bad.

Already lost out on the PA senate race. Carl Wimmer lost in Utah. Things are sucking.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I am giving 400 to Thomas for the money bomb. He is getting the money regardless. But I am going to start a thread in the Grassroots forums claiming I wont give any of it unless I get matching donations.  
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Matching money? I want you to drink one beer (or mixed drink) for every one dollar I donate.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Matching money? I want you to drink one beer (or mixed drink) for every one dollar I donate.


Deal. Absolutely. Posting the thread in Grassroots. And I am already a few beers in tonight. I love my money. Love it. I have to get half drunk in order to donate. 

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Sola_Fide

Just a heads up...

The race is getting dirty, dirty, dirty.  The establishment teeth are coming out. All kinds of personal attacks are coming.  It's going to get worse!

Yay!

----------


## Rocco

Does Thomas have any sort of phone from home program that more active people who want to make a difference might want to tap into? If not, would there be a  way to do calling for him from home?

----------


## Jeremy

> Does Thomas have any sort of phone from home program that more active people who want to make a difference might want to tap into? If not, would there be a  way to do calling for him from home?


YES!

http://thomasmassie.com/phone

I thought we'd wait until after the moneybomb to promote it etc. but go for it!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Does Thomas have any sort of phone from home program that more active people who want to make a difference might want to tap into? If not, would there be a  way to do calling for him from home?



Oh yeah!

http://www.thomasmassie.com/volunteer/

----------

